# דיון



## Le Bélier

How is this pronounced?  I'm not sure whether the vav is pronounced as _u _or _v_.  The context:


הדיון שלו היה קצר מאוד.

תודה.


----------



## origumi

דיון is "diyyun" = discussion.

I cannot understand the sentence you wrote. No such word דיוד.


----------



## Le Bélier

Thank you, origumi.  (And I fixed the obvious mistake that I made.)


----------



## origumi

I had difficulty with the sentence because even with דיון it doesn't look natural. "His discussion was very short"?


----------



## Le Bélier

In context, a man is supposed to make a presentation.  Although everybody expects that he will speak for a long time, he only speaks for a few minutes.  I guess that there's a better way to state this in Hebrew than my feeble attempt, but my goal was to use the word דיון.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ks20495

"דיון" definitely implies that there are at least two participants.

You could use the loan word "פרזנטציה".

The closest native word is "נְאוּם," which means "speech". But, it might not fit in your context.

You could always just say, ".ּהוא דיבר פחות מִשֶּצִפִּינו" ("He spoke less than we expected.")


----------



## elroy

Le Bélier said:


> I guess that there's a better way to state this in Hebrew than my feeble attempt, but my goal was to use the word דיון.


 Are you just trying to practice using the word דיון?  If so, think of situations in which you could say "discussion" in English (and not "presentation"), and you should be able to use דיון in Hebrew.

For example,

The teacher expects her students to participate in every class discussion.
.המורה מצפה מהתלמידים שלה שישתתפו בכל דיון בכיתה

There is going to be a discussion following the lecture.
.יהיה דיון אחרי ההרצאה


----------



## Le Bélier

elroy said:


> For example,



Thanks, elroy.  It's amazing which words (even in one's native language) can cause blocks.


----------



## Le Bélier

elroy said:


> There is going to be a discussion following the lecture.
> .יהיה דיון אחרי ההרצאה



Hmm... what if we were going to say, using this example, "a brief discussion"?  Would קצר be appropriate?


----------



## mediterraneo24

Le Bélier said:


> Hmm... what if we were going to say, using this example, "a brief discussion"?  Would קצר be appropriate?



Yes, זריז would also work.


----------



## rosemarino

I, too, have gotten into trouble with the word דיון and the related verb לדון.
I have been corrected by a native speaker in using לדון, and told to say לדבר על instead.  Therefore my impression is that לדיין is a higher register verb in Hebrew than "to discuss" is in English.

For example in English you could say, "Let's get together for a drink and then we can discuss where to go for dinner."

Would it sound strange to say,

נפגש לשתות משהו ואז נדון במסעדה לאכול ארוחת ערב בה.
or better to use לדבר על here?

And please correct any other mistakes I have made in this sentence!!


----------



## elroy

rosemarino said:


> For example in English you could say, "Let's get together for a drink and then we can discuss where to go for dinner."
> 
> Would it sound strange to say,
> 
> נפגש לשתות משהו ואז נדון במסעדה לאכול ארוחת ערב בה.


 Yes, it does sound strange.



> or better to use לדבר על here?


 Yes.



> And please correct any other mistakes I have made in this sentence!!


בואו ניפגש לשתות משהו ואז נדון ונדבר על ב איזו מסעדה כדאי לאכול ארוחת ערב בה

That's how I would put it.


----------



## ks20495

> Therefore my impression is that לדיין is a higher register verb in Hebrew than "to discuss" is in English.



לְֹדַיֵּן is not a word. 

The word דִיוּן does look like a שם-פעולה of בניין פיעל. But, there is no פיעל counterpart.



> נפגש לשתות משהו ואז נדון במסעדה לאכול ארוחת ערב בה.



If you say "נדון במסעדה", it means "we will discuss a restaurant" (i.e., a restaurant will be the topic of our conversation).


----------



## rosemarino

Thanks very much for the corrections, Elroy and ks.

I did mean לדון and corrected my post.


----------



## amikama

ks20495 said:


> If you say "נדון במסעדה", it means "we will discuss a restaurant" (i.e., a restaurant will be the topic of our conversation).


Without further context, I would understand it as "we will discuss *in *a restaurant" (i.e. the discussion will take place in a restaurant).


----------



## rosemarino

amikama said:


> Without further context, I would understand it as "we will discuss *in *a restaurant" (i.e. the discussion will take place in a restaurant).



I originally put לדון ב since לדון takes the preposition ב , but I also left out   איזו, which elroy added in his correction and I think would clarify the ambiguity:
נדון באיזו מסעדה כדאי לאכול בה

Would this be grammatically correct?

(but in this context still better to use נדבר על)


----------



## yuval9

rosemarino said:


> I originally put לדון ב since לדון takes the preposition ב , but I also left out   איזו, which elroy added in his correction and I think would clarify the ambiguity:
> נדון באיזו מסעדה כדאי לאכול בה
> 
> Would this be grammatically correct?
> 
> (but in this context still better to use נדבר על)


no
נדון באיזו מסעדה כדאי לאכול בה

other examples:
נדון למה אני צריך לעבור דירה
נדון באיזה עיר כדאי לגור

​
in this case לדון is better than לדבר. because you make a  discussion, not just talk​


----------



## rosemarino

Thanks, Yuval.  I still have a question about these prepositions, but I'm going to ask it in a new thread.


----------

